# Happy tail syndrome Need suggestions



## Randi (Aug 3, 2010)

My pitbull she-ra wags her tail so hard it's always hitting the wall or whatever else is around I guess it's called happy tail syndrome anyway the tip of her tail keeps busting open and bleeding all over it's a mess and I would assume it hurts her although she doesn't ever show it I've taken her to the vet and they told me I should dock her tail because it's just going to keep happening and getting worse I just wanted to know if anyone else has dealt with this and if there's another alternative to docking the tail any help would be appreciated thanx, Randi & She-Ra


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

There was an old member who had a dog with this issue. I think ultimately, because he kept breaking it open, she did have to have her dog's tail docked.


----------



## Randi (Aug 3, 2010)

Does a docked tail disqualify them for show if anyone knows


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

I believe so... Well if "Bobbed tail" and "Docked tail" are the same, Than yes, It would be a disqualification in UKC/ADBA conformation shows.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

On an APBT yes it's a disqualification


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

We have had some dogs with this issue, What we do is wrap the tail end in cloth surgical tape giving it time to heal, It will calus over after time and that does not take away in show


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Randi, don't dock yet - there is something to try first. I was in the same situation as you and your dog last year and had tried everything and couldn't keep her tail covered. Then Lisa recommended a product called Elasticon. It's stretchy like an Ace bandage but super sticky. Don't even waste your money on sports wraps or vet wraps. There are a couple of threads on here with instructions on how to wrap it and how to cut it off (carefully!).

Elasticon saved my dogs tail.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

We attended a 'pittie' class with a guy who had to have his boys tail docked because of happy tail. It wasn't a real short dock like a rotti and didn't look bad on his dog, but it would be nice not to have to go that route if possible. Like others have said, I'd think some sort of wrap on the tail would help? I find myself reaching down and blocking my guys tail from hitting things when he's real excited so he doesn't get hurt.
Good luck with her!


----------

